# Changing Springs on a FISHER?



## Ole JIM (Dec 9, 2004)

a Freind has a 7 ft FISHER & asked ME? How You Change? -Replace? Springs On a FISHER PLOW?--DONO? never Changed Any!--& Looked them Over! & His New ONES are Pretty LONG so Any-One Know? whats Involved In this Change Over? THANKS --Ole JIM--


----------

